
How to Significantly Slow Coronavirus? Masks4All - ebalit
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HhNo_IOPOtU
======
generalpass
Here is a YouTuber going through several studies on the topic of viruses and
masks:

Face Mask Science - Literature Review
[https://youtu.be/_JH04M04eQQ](https://youtu.be/_JH04M04eQQ)

